# Reporting DOS for CPT 95953 ( EEG 24 hrs )



## anuja.devasthali (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi Friends,

Please help me with this !

Our neurologist performed a routine EEG on 08/14/10 & after 2 hrs started a 48 hrs ambulatory EEG for one patient.
The recording of ambulatory  EEG that was started on evening of  08/14/10  was completed on evening of 08/16/10.
We are confused about which of the followig options should be used to report both the services especially Date of services.
*Option 1 : *  
08/14/10
95953 - Dx
95819.59

08/15/10
95953 
-------------------------------------------------------
*Option 2 : *
08/14/10
95819 

08/15/10
95953 

08/16/10
95953


----------

